# Help me out - fogger decision!



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
Well, I've decided to go ahead and spend some reasonably serious bucks on a fogger. I'm deciding between the American DJ Fogstorm 1200HD and the Chauvet F-1250. The prices are about the same ($149) and the Chauvet comes with the timer. I think I've asked this before, but if anyone has used these foggers I'd like to know your opinions on usability and reliability. Thanks to all!


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

no ones posted yet?

well in terms of foggers ive found that the 25 dollar remote operated foggers were ok in a non widy areas

I know that the 70 dollar foggers you see around halloween time work better and the fog can spread farther than the 20 dollar ones but i dont think they can be remote operated


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Electronics City is selling the Chauvet F-1250 for $149 with free shipping and a timer. A quart of fog fluid is included (like thats gonna last for a long time), but free is free. I've heard plenty of good stuff about this machine - I'm hoping my chiller will be able to handle it. I modified my FOTR chiller, following the Vortex pix that were kindly posted the other day (thanx, gmacted!). The mods worked great with my Lite F/X 700 watt fogger. The fog effect I'm trying to get is not huge volumes of fog, but the ability to keep a 25' X 25' outdoor area well-covered with frequent short bursts (5 sec on, 15 sec off) and not have to wait for re-heating every 10th cycle.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I can't say anything about a brand I've never used before, but I can honestly say that even the high powered 1000 watt units will all get to the point where they need a reheat cycle. The only ones I've seen that can maintain a true state of constant readiness are the 1200 watt units which are really two 600 watt units in one fogger. The Lite F/X ones I just sold off can maintain bursts every five seconds forever with a good remote.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Otaku said:


> Electronics City is selling the Chauvet F-1250 for $149 with free shipping and a timer. A quart of fog fluid is included (like thats gonna last for a long time), but free is free. I've heard plenty of good stuff about this machine - I'm hoping my chiller will be able to handle it. I modified my FOTR chiller, following the Vortex pix that were kindly posted the other day (thanx, gmacted!). The mods worked great with my Lite F/X 700 watt fogger. The fog effect I'm trying to get is not huge volumes of fog, but the ability to keep a 25' X 25' outdoor area well-covered with frequent short bursts (5 sec on, 15 sec off) and not have to wait for re-heating every 10th cycle.


For about another $100 bucks (I know that's a lot of prop money) you could get a VEI V-950. That's what I have and it rocks. Last year I was going to buy a VEI V-940 and then decided to go for broke and get the "big boy". I wasn't disappointed and neither will you. This thing will put out a serious amount of thick fog continuously all night. I'm sure you've seen my video before I've posted it dozens of times.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree gmacted, I have used mine for the last 3 yrs.
I was so impressed I decided to carry them.

I think it could knock you off your feet if you weren't careful lol


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

there are 2 Lite FX fog commanders w/ timer remotes on ebay for $19.99 buy it now for $14.90 shipping... there were 3, but I just bought one. the remaining 2 and make 2400w worth of fog...


----------

